# Six Acre Walmart Lot



## Snow Captain

What would you bid this at for seasonal pricing? We have two payloaders with pushers, a skid loader and two pick-up plows. Salting to be included in price. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sounds like you have way too much equipment for a 6 acre lot.


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1852949 said:


> Sounds like you have way too much equipment for a 6 acre lot.


This way he can work twice as fast and get paid twice as less


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

I would agree on the amount of equipment. We plow 6-7 acre lots with 1 loader 14 pusher, 1-2 trucks. How much snow do you get per season? I would be around 40-50k for the year plowing and salting only, no sidewalks. We get about 60 inches per year.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

PLOWTRUCK;1853039 said:


> I would agree on the amount of equipment. We plow 6-7 acre lots with 1 loader 14 pusher, 1-2 trucks. How much snow do you get per season? I would be around 40-50k for the year plowing and salting only, no sidewalks. We get about 60 inches per year.


I agree, 1 loader and either p/u or skid and have it done before breakfast.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1st, he never said he would use all that, just what he has available. If didn't, the 2nd post would have been.....what kind of EQM you have

2nd, no one answered his question

3rd, Walmart will give the answer you seek.


----------



## Snow Captain

I stated what we had for equipment, because I figured some yahoo would ask if I was using a shovel or an 18" walk behind snowblower to do the entire 6 acre lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Captain;1853080 said:


> I stated what we had for equipment, because I figured some yahoo would ask if I was using a shovel or an 18" walk behind snowblower to do the entire 6 acre lot.


Thank you.....some can't read very well.


----------



## Defcon 5

That lot all inclusive will go for 20k or less......This Yahoo can read and I'm sure the guy that holds the contract that got it from another guy that really holds the contract will have someone doing it for Aboot 15k a year.....That's until the poor fool that's doing the work realizes that he is not getting paid or not making any money and quits......Then there will be a post on here about how they are getting Screwed.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Defcon 5;1853085 said:


> That lot all inclusive will go for 20k or less......This Yahoo can read and I'm sure the guy that holds the contract that got it from another guy that really holds the contract will have someone doing it for Aboot 15k a year.....That's until the poor fool that's doing the work realizes that he is not getting paid or not making any money and quits......Then there will be a post on here about how they are getting Screwed.....


Sounds about right


----------



## thelettuceman

Defcon 5;1853085 said:


> That lot all inclusive will go for 20k or less......This Yahoo can read and I'm sure the guy that holds the contract that got it from another guy that really holds the contract will have someone doing it for Aboot 15k a year.....That's until the poor fool that's doing the work realizes that he is not getting paid or not making any money and quits......Then there will be a post on here about how they are getting Screwed.....


Now here is one guy that know how the snow removal business works!!!!


----------



## Defcon 5

As P.T. Barnum said........There is a Sucker born every minute.....:salute:


----------



## johndeereguy

I do a couple of Walmarts that size, $25,000 use 1 skid with 12 ft Acrtic, salt included, we get about 30-35 inches a year


----------



## Mark Oomkes

johndeereguy;1853160 said:


> I do a couple of Walmarts that size, $25,000 use 1 skid with 12 ft Acrtic, salt included, we get about 30-35 inches a year


Apparently you are using the same pricing as us Michiganders.


----------



## Snow Captain

i might be out of line, but I was figuring $90k per season.


----------



## Defcon 5

Snow Captain;1853267 said:


> i might be out of line, but I was figuring $90k per season.


Yes.......Your out of line.........:salute:


----------



## nepatsfan

Snow Captain;1853267 said:


> i might be out of line, but I was figuring $90k per season.


Not a snowballs chance in hell. You wouldn't get half of that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

nepatsfan;1853315 said:


> Not a snowballs chance in hell. You wouldn't get half of that.


Not a snowballs chance in Antarctica he would get that.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;1853204 said:


> Apparently you are using the same pricing as us Michiganders.


And us Ohio folk....

90K/season...wow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen;1853370 said:


> And us Ohio folk....
> 
> 90K/season...wow.


I think Ohio folks can sign up to be sponsored by a homeless, orphan from Africa as well.


----------



## BC Handyman

Really 15-20k is all you guys would get for that with the managment co's? I'm glad around here Managers & owners hire the contractors for those bigger lots, only lots Managment co's have around here are small lots like banks, 7-11's ect.


----------



## Antlerart06

Snow Captain;1852945 said:


> What would you bid this at for seasonal pricing? We have two payloaders with pushers, a skid loader and two pick-up plows. Salting to be included in price. Thanks in advance.


From pic and your equipment I say 22,500 if you can get that They will find someone do it for less then 10k


----------



## Citytow

Antlerart06;1853498 said:


> From pic and your equipment I say 22,500 if you can get that They will find someone do it for less then 10k


less than 10K . someones getting spanked . :laughing:

i love it when they win it and there is 26 events .

your working for free and using your own fuel .

like walmart cant afford it . you guys treat walmart like an old lady on a budget ever think of going above the snowbrokers head ? its not impossible . its been done

you'll get a decent wage , unlike working at or for walmart


----------



## SnowGuy73

Defcon 5;1853085 said:


> That lot all inclusive will go for 20k or less......This Yahoo can read and I'm sure the guy that holds the contract that got it from another guy that really holds the contract will have someone doing it for Aboot 15k a year.....That's until the poor fool that's doing the work realizes that he is not getting paid or not making any money and quits......Then there will be a post on here about how they are getting Screwed.....


This.........


----------



## Citytow

them numbers are crapshoots


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes;1853430 said:


> I think Ohio folks can sign up to be sponsored by a homeless, orphan from Africa as well.


Works for me, who do I call for the paperwork? And do I have to press "1" for English?


----------



## Antlerart06

Citytow;1853554 said:


> less than 10K . someones getting spanked . :laughing:
> 
> i love it when they win it and there is 26 events .
> 
> your working for free and using your own fuel .
> 
> like walmart cant afford it . you guys treat walmart like an old lady on a budget ever think of going above the snowbrokers head ? its not impossible . its been done
> 
> you'll get a decent wage , unlike working at or for walmart


Its a gamble some people takes I know I don't And Wal Mart looking for a guy that will Gamble


----------



## millsaps118

How are you still bidding WalMarts? The RFQ came out in June and were due towards the end of July.


----------



## Antlerart06

millsaps118;1853721 said:


> How are you still bidding WalMarts? The RFQ came out in June and were due towards the end of July.


Maybe they cant find anybody


----------



## snocrete

millsaps118;1853721 said:


> How are you still bidding WalMarts? The RFQ came out in June and were due towards the end of July.


I know of 2 local walmarts without signed contracts....and I bet both end up paying hourly rates for trucks/equipment & per ton pricing on salt


----------



## millsaps118

snocrete;1853766 said:


> I know of 2 local walmarts without signed contracts....and I bet both end up paying hourly rates for trucks/equipment & per ton pricing on salt


More then likely not. The RFQ did not give the option to submit hourly rates or per ton pricing.


----------



## Defcon 5

Antlerart06;1853728 said:


> Maybe they cant find anybody


That's most likely the case.......The contractors are submitting pricing that the National thinks is too high and they are still shopping it to find the one that will do it on the cheap......payup


----------



## Rc2505

We have 2 wal-marts. I know the guy that plows one of them is not through a national, and the other Wal-Mart is contracted through a national. Every year they try, and about this time of year after they have nobody signed, this guy goes in and gets the contract. He has done it for the last 4 years now.


----------



## Citytow

snocrete;1853766 said:


> I know of 2 local walmarts without signed contracts....and I bet both end up paying hourly rates for trucks/equipment & per ton pricing on salt


not a bad thing . spank walmart by the hour while you can and work like gentlemen !
(then, hope you get paid 100%. not a good feeling) 
because as your providing walmart their service , walmart is looking for a cheaper rate . its how walmart was founded,
but keep in mind, you'll never hurt walmart . walmart can only hurt you


----------



## snocrete

millsaps118;1853790 said:


> More then likely not. *The RFQ did not give the option* to submit hourly rates or per ton pricing.


I'm not debating this...but maybe I should've been more up front.....I know for a fact, when push comes to shove, Walmart will agree to hourly & per ton pricing. I've seen it happen more than once over the last few yrs.


----------



## mtnbktrek

snocrete;1854013 said:


> I'm not debating this...but maybe I should've been more up front.....I know for a fact, when push comes to shove, Walmart will agree to hourly & per ton pricing. I've seen it happen more than once over the last few yrs.


Definitely true


----------



## SnowGuy73

snocrete;1854013 said:


> I'm not debating this...but maybe I should've been more up front.....I know for a fact, when push comes to shove, Walmart will agree to hourly & per ton pricing. I've seen it happen more than once over the last few yrs.


Yup............


----------



## millsaps118

snocrete;1854013 said:


> I'm not debating this...but maybe I should've been more up front.....I know for a fact, when push comes to shove, Walmart will agree to hourly & per ton pricing. I've seen it happen more than once over the last few yrs.


I'm not either, I'm just stating what was disclosed in the request that they sent out to thousands of vendor's. If they(walmart) go against what was specified in the RFQ and award a contract on terms other then what was requested, that's Eff'd up! Not a big surprise but F%cked up because that means everyone else who submitted bids based on what was originally asked get the shaft.


----------



## Antlerart06

Some people agrees to terms to fast Longer you wait sometimes the pay is better


----------



## snocrete

millsaps118;1854342 said:


> I'm not either, I'm just stating what was disclosed in the request that they sent out to thousands of vendor's. If they(walmart) go against what was specified in the RFQ and award a contract on terms other then what was requested, that's Eff'd up! Not a big surprise but F%cked up because that means everyone else who submitted bids based on what was originally asked get the shaft.


Yep

........


----------



## nepatsfan

millsaps118;1854342 said:


> I'm not either, I'm just stating what was disclosed in the request that they sent out to thousands of vendor's. If they(walmart) go against what was specified in the RFQ and award a contract on terms other then what was requested, that's Eff'd up! Not a big surprise but F%cked up because that means everyone else who submitted bids based on what was originally asked get the shaft.


This brings me back to an old saying........"life isn't fair", Wal-mart would prefer to have a fixed cost, I'm sure, but if they have stores that don't have anyone contracted they will do what it takes to get the job done regardless of how anyone else feels about it. They aren't gonna let their stores get snowed in to prove a point.


----------



## nepatsfan

Citytow;1853554 said:


> less than 10K . someones getting spanked . :laughing:
> 
> i love it when they win it and there is 26 events .
> 
> your working for free and using your own fuel .
> 
> like walmart cant afford it . you guys treat walmart like an old lady on a budget ever think of going above the snowbrokers head ? its not impossible . its been done
> 
> you'll get a decent wage , unlike working at or for walmart


walmart isn't your issue, it's everyone else. Nationals are gonna scoop that up for 20k or less and sub it out for 15k or if local guys bid it there still will be guys who come in at 20-30k. Walmart will go with the low bidder. If everyone else in your area put in a proposal for 100k you'd probably get the job. The problem is that will never happen in a million years...... The problem with the big chains these days is that there are a lot of guys that will do them for what most guys would call a nice down payment. That being said, I think 90k is way high for that but I never begrudge anyone for trying.


----------



## Snow Captain

Would you do this lot for $ 60K ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snow Captain said:


> Would you do this lot for $ 60K ?


Would you?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

A few old names in this thread.


----------



## Snow Captain

LapeerLandscape said:


> Would you?


I am, so tell me if that's smart or dumb on my part.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snow Captain said:


> I am, so tell me if that's smart or dumb on my part.


If your happy and making money then its smart.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Snow Captain said:


> Would you do this lot for $ 60K ?


You said 90k three years ago, did you expenses go down 30k in 3 years?


----------



## thelettuceman

I love when old thread get woken up !!!


----------



## Snow Captain

BossPlow2010 said:


> You said 90k three years ago, did you expenses go down 30k in 3 years?


Invested in some more economical equipment to get the job done faster and more effective.


----------



## Defcon 5

Snow Captain said:


> Invested in some more economical equipment to get the job done faster and more effective.


That "economical " equipment has a cost...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Thank you.....some can't read very well.


Someone was pretty angry back in the day...


----------



## JustJeff

If you're getting a 6 acre Walmart for 60K seasonal, I think you're making more on your Walmart than 90% of their service providers are. Whether that's a "good" number or not is relative.


----------



## BossPlow2010

thelettuceman said:


> I love when old thread get woken up !!!


You should lettuce be


----------



## Philbilly2

Snow Captain said:


> Would you do this lot for $ 60K ?


How many years do you have to plow it for to get to this 60K number????


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> How many years do you have to plow it for to get to this 60K number????


7 years


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Doesnt 6 acres for a WalMart seem small. Ours is 12 acres and that does not include the 3 drives in and out and they are fairly long.


----------



## Defcon 5

LapeerLandscape said:


> Doesnt 6 acres for a WalMart seem small. Ours is 12 acres and that does not include the 3 drives in and out and they are fairly long.


Sure


----------



## Snow Captain

Defcon 5 said:


> 7 years


this is my 4th year. I've done it for 64k, 60k, 60k, and now this upcoming season.


----------



## Snow Captain

LapeerLandscape said:


> Doesnt 6 acres for a WalMart seem small. Ours is 12 acres and that does not include the 3 drives in and out and they are fairly long.


Go to my first post of this thread, it has a link to a aerial view of the lot.....We're in ho-dunk MN so, in a town of 7,500.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Doesnt 6 acres for a WalMart seem small. Ours is 12 acres and that does not include the 3 drives in and out and they are fairly long.


The one we do here in Wooster is 6 acres. But it's also a small parking lot compared to most. We've got another that is 12 and the other 2 are like 8 and 9.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> The one we do here in Wooster is 6 acres. But it's also a small parking lot compared to most. We've got another that is 12 and the other 2 are like 8 and 9.


It seems everything in Wooster is Small


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Snow Captain said:


> Go to my first post of this thread, it has a link to a aerial view of the lot.....We're in ho-dunk MN so, in a town of 7,500.


I remember seeing that now. If I were you and are really getting that much I would delete this thread and dont tell anyone how much your getting. Someone will jump in there and do it for half.


----------



## Defcon 5

Snow Captain said:


> this is my 4th year. I've done it for 64k, 60k, 60k, and now this upcoming season.


One question....Why is your price going down...Is the price of cost of living going down...Is the Price of Trucks and equipment going down??...I don't wanna hear the BS about you have more economical equipment...If you have more economical equipment that's great...More money in your pocket....Why is your price going down???


----------



## dieselss

Snow Captain said:


> this is my 4th year. I've done it for 64k, 60k, 60k, and now this upcoming season.


So, noneconomical equipment, and you asked for 90k......new economical equipment and it's lower? How does that factor in?

So if you have slow junk.....charge more
New fast .......charge less .....correct?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

dieselss said:


> So, noneconomical equipment, and you asked for 90k......new economical equipment and it's lower? How does that factor in?
> 
> So if you have slow junk.....charge more
> New fast .......charge less .....correct?


And I always thought the reason for buying new better/faster equipment was for you the contractor to make more money.


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> And I always thought the reason for buying new better/faster equipment was for you the contractor to make more money.


Hey... knock it off with the logic...


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> Hey... knock it off with the logic...


Logic does not belong here...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Defcon 5 said:


> Logic does not belong here...


Clearly...


----------



## Camlaw

Snow Captain said:


> i might be out of line, but I was figuring $90k per season.


Maybe 15 yrs ago..not now


----------



## Snow-Vet

I see people on here talking about crazy low prices. 15-25k for a Walmart with salting? Low ball bidders in both the Lawn & Snow maintenance business are the ones who ruin it for others. How do you ever plan on growing your business when bidding low on high liability sites?? This industry needs a set rate that's respectable. You don't see a insured mechanic charging $25/hr., they're all around 75-95/Hr. respectively. Those Walmart's on average are paying minimum 40-60K, then getting middle manned on down the line. You want to be at the top of that food chain! I'm bidding a trucking company right now that's 10.3 acres or about 8 football fields. I'm thinking 85-90k for a 1" trigger with salt. Overhead estimated: Loader, Cat, Truck if needed, on site bulk salt housing. And I plan on getting the SOB!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

Snow-Vet said:


> I see people on here talking about crazy low prices. 15-25k for a Walmart with salting? Low ball bidders in both the Lawn & Snow maintenance business are the ones who ruin it for others. How do you ever plan on growing your business when bidding low on high liability sites?? This industry needs a set rate that's respectable. You don't see a insured mechanic charging $25/hr., they're all around 75-95/Hr. respectively. Those Walmart's on average are paying minimum 40-60K, then getting middle manned on down the line. You want to be at the top of that food chain! I'm bidding a trucking company right now that's 10.3 acres or about 8 football fields. I'm thinking 85-90k for a 1" trigger with salt. Overhead estimated: Loader, Cat, Truck if needed, on site bulk salt housing. And I plan on getting the SOB!!


You're from Ham lake right?


----------



## Snow-Vet

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're from Ham lake right?


Yes, moved here about a year and a half ago. Needed more equipment space. Are you familiar with my area?


----------



## BossPlow2010

Snow-Vet said:


> Yes, moved here about a year and a half ago. Needed more equipment space. Are you familiar with my area?


No, I just thought you were Jewish


----------



## Snow-Vet

BossPlow2010 said:


> No, I just thought you were Jewish


Haha...


----------



## Maclawnco

Snow-Vet said:


> I see people on here talking about crazy low prices. 15-25k for a Walmart with salting? Low ball bidders in both the Lawn & Snow maintenance business are the ones who ruin it for others. How do you ever plan on growing your business when bidding low on high liability sites?? This industry needs a set rate that's respectable. You don't see a insured mechanic charging $25/hr., they're all around 75-95/Hr. respectively. Those Walmart's on average are paying minimum 40-60K, then getting middle manned on down the line. You want to be at the top of that food chain! I'm bidding a trucking company right now that's 10.3 acres or about 8 football fields. I'm thinking 85-90k for a 1" trigger with salt. Overhead estimated: Loader, Cat, Truck if needed, on site bulk salt housing. And I plan on getting the SOB!!


Let us know how 9k an acre goes. How are you so certain they will accept your bid? Does it concern you they are still shopping late October?


----------



## Snow-Vet

Maclawnco said:


> Let us know how 9k an acre goes. How are you so certain they will accept your bid? Does it concern you they are still shopping late October?


I will certainly let you know. They've purchased this old trucking company building that needed a bunch of work. They've been remodeling it since Spring, including mostly all new blacktop. I've had them under contract for Lawn maintenance since April and I have a good feeling through our conversations with my contact there regarding Snow removal. Anything's possible, I could lose out, but through my experience I think I have a good shot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow-Vet said:


> I'm bidding a trucking company right now that's 10.3 acres or about 8 football fields. I'm thinking 85-90k for a 1" trigger with salt. Overhead estimated: Loader, Cat, Truck if needed, on site bulk salt housing. And I plan on getting the SOB!!


Are you the only plow contractor for 100 or so miles?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you the only plow contractor for 100 or so miles?


Is he in Wooster Ohio???


----------



## Snow-Vet

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you the only plow contractor for 100 or so miles?


Nope. There is probably top 5 plow contractors per capita here in the Twin Cities. If every commercial property went through a dozen bids per job and chose the cheapest option we'd all be F'd. I'd say out of the 35-40 commercial properties we plow at least half were recommendations or we sold ourselves in the initial contact and sealed the deal. These are the jobs you can get what you deserve, not compete with bottom feeders and regret it later. Although we do have some accounts we'd like to raise, but that process is difficult.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow-Vet said:


> Nope. There is probably top 5 plow contractors per capita here in the Twin Cities. If every commercial property went through a dozen bids per job and chose the cheapest option we'd all be F'd. I'd say out of the 35-40 commercial properties we plow at least half were recommendations or we sold ourselves in the initial contact and sealed the deal. These are the jobs you can get what you deserve, not compete with bottom feeders and regret it later. Although we do have some accounts we'd like to raise, but that process is difficult.


I've heard pricing for mowing, etc is well above the "average" in Minneapolis but I still think you're a tad high.


----------



## MajorDave

johndeereguy said:


> I do a couple of Walmarts that size, $25,000 use 1 skid with 12 ft Acrtic, salt included, we get about 30-35 inches a year


Did you get the contract from WalMart directly? ...meaning the manager of that specific store or some WalMart employee?


----------



## MajorDave

Snow Captain said:


> What would you bid this at for seasonal pricing? We have two payloaders with pushers, a skid loader and two pick-up plows. Salting to be included in price. Thanks in advance.


Same question to you, Snow Capt... (see directly above) - where did you get this off to bed? Directly from the store manager himself?


----------



## Defcon 5

Dave....I could not agree more with what you are saying about SIMA...But..Their stance on this issue is...No stance...


----------



## Snow-Vet

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've heard pricing for mowing, etc is well above the "average" in Minneapolis but I still think you're a tad high.


Haha, that's a little harder imo. Lawn mowing is the worst for the bidding process....ugh. Start up companies charging peanuts and falling flat later. I swear I get 20 some new residential clients a year tell me their old guy quit or stopped showing up, meanwhile they tell me he was charging dirt prices. Go figure...


----------



## Snow-Vet

Snow-Vet said:


> Haha, that's a little harder imo. Lawn mowing is the worst for the bidding process....ugh. Start up companies charging peanuts and falling flat later. I swear I get 20 some new residential clients a year tell me their old guy quit or stopped showing up, meanwhile they tell me he was charging dirt prices. Go figure...


Commercial Lawn maintenance is easier to get paid better when including 4-6 different services in a contract though.


----------



## MajorDave

Defcon 5 said:


> Dave....I could not agree more with what you are saying about SIMA...But..Their stance on this issue is...No stance...


Totally agree with you that you are probably spot on. And you know they were reading that thread! With no comment.

But, I guess there's never any change without making some noise. Certainly worth the discussion.


----------



## Defcon 5

MajorDave said:


> Totally agree with you that you are probably spot on. And you know they were reading that thread! With no comment.
> 
> But, I guess there's never any change without making some noise. Certainly worth the discussion.


Yes..... its worth a lot of discussion


----------

